# Quad core for Gaming?



## RMN (Nov 15, 2008)

ive seen many members advising others not to go for Quad Core for Gaming rigs.
i know current games are not designed to support Quads,but in future they will be right?
so when some ones buys a new rig isn't it better to go for Quads?

eg.for GTA4
*Minimum System Requirements*


OS: Windows Vista - Service Pack 1 / XP - Service Pack 3
Processor: Intel Core 2 Duo 1.8Ghz, AMD Athlon X2 64 2.4Ghz
Memory: 1.5GB, 16GB Free Hard Drive Space
Video Card: 256MB NVIDIA 7900 / 256MB ATI X1900
*Recommended System Requirements *


OS: Windows Vista - Service Pack 1 / XP - Service Pack 3
Processor: Intel Core 2 Quad 2.4Ghz, AMD Phenom X3 2.1Ghz
Memory:  2 GB (Windows XP) 2.5 GB (Windows Vista)
18 GB Free Hard Drive Space
Video Card: 512MB NVIDIA 8600 / 512MB ATI 3870


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Nov 15, 2008)

^^ 

well, as of now there are NOT many games made for the C2Q architecture..but even if there were games having C2Q as their recommended requirements (as u hv also mentioned above in red color), ppl will still game using c2d...

coz the earlier games too, if they were to run on c2q, only a single pair (2 cores) was active out of the 2 pairs (4 cores) of processors while gaming..


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 15, 2008)

Well, there was a review in which I say Phenom X4 9850BE OC 3GHz Beating 4GHz E8400 in games like Crysis, COD


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 15, 2008)

Quads and i7s will rule soon. Actually, ATM, not many games are made for C2Q architectures and hence result in poor FPS on Quads.


----------



## forever (Nov 15, 2008)

There is no such thing as a "C2Q" architecture.


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 15, 2008)

YEs, there is Nehalem and Core2 Architecture


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 15, 2008)

forever said:


> There is no such thing as a "C2Q" architecture.



Core 2 architecture, happy ?


----------



## toofan (Nov 16, 2008)

The future is of quad cores. Is there any high model in core 2 duo launched in recent months. If NO it gives the ans. and If yes you will get the ans. in next few months.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 16, 2008)

^^C2D E8600.

BTW, future is of no-one. It keeps changing. Go learn the Moore's law and then experiment urself.


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 16, 2008)

^^^It is very good E8600

But the cost against Q9xxx is very very unattractive


----------



## toofan (Nov 16, 2008)

its about 15k .


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 16, 2008)

toofan.is.back said:


> its about 15k .



What ?


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 17, 2008)

YES


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 17, 2008)

I mean, what is avaible for 15k ?


----------



## toofan (Nov 17, 2008)

That you mentioned.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 17, 2008)

Quad Core is DEFINITELY needed for gaming unless you plan to upgrade your rig just 9 months later.
All games from Far Cry 2 will be Quad Core optimised.

Some may argue that current games are optimised for Dual Core, but whats the point of playing only current generation games on your rig ?

If you go for high end setups, like say HD4870, HD4850X2, HD4870X2, etc, the GPU won't become obsolete for another 1.5 years. So your CPU might soon become a bottleneck.

As for current gen games, if the quad core you buy manages to play the current generation games at playable framerates, you have nothing to worry about. Its better to be happy that this rig is going to have enough headroom for future games than be happy for a short while now because you get a small boost while playing crysis.


----------



## toofan (Nov 17, 2008)

I agree to him.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Nov 17, 2008)

@ MetalHead:


yup, agree to u totally...
---------------
btw any info on games wich will be (or currently are) based for C2Q gaming apart from Farcry-II ??? coz im planning to upgrade my (ancient relic) PC (wich is jus a simple p4 2.00 ghz, nVIDIA GeForce 256 MB 7600GS AGP and 2GB DDR-I RAM)


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 18, 2008)

Upgrade aftr 3 months, wait for Deneb. It sounds superbly promising.
And by then i7 prices will have also come down.


----------



## toofan (Nov 18, 2008)

and after another 3 months wait for ............... this, this is a very very fast processor.And by then the price of Deneb will also come down .

.
.


.
its just a joke.


----------



## RMN (Nov 18, 2008)

Deneb an upgrade to i7?so soon?


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 18, 2008)

Deneb = AMD
i7 = Intel


----------



## realdan (Nov 18, 2008)

look like we have to wait and wait for price to come down


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Nov 18, 2008)

^^ 

yup, and by the time, we keep on waiting... a new tech comes along and makes the waiting time even more longer (dunno wat the heck we all are we waiting for) 

coz, any current tech is NEW tech, and there is nothing like FUTURE PROOF tech, as new technologies are coming adn making the older ones obsolete within jus 6months... as the developments are jus so fast paced tat updgrading to these configs are jus outta question... 

So, guys who all are waiting and waiting adn jus.....w..a..i..t.ii..n....g.. plz go and upgrade to a new config wich ever is good in ur BUDGET (yup, this factor is really imp)... 
--------------

Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 18, 2008)

^Still I would prefer to wait


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 18, 2008)

Simple funda in the world of computing: Buy what you want today, don't plan about tomorrow; coz whatever you plan to buy tomorrow will be obsolete the next day and so on!

By the time the applications and games will be optimized for quad cores, the present quad core architecture would've become obsolete. So either buy what you want today or don't buy at all! 



MetalheadGautham said:


> If you go for high end setups, like say HD4870, HD4850X2, HD4870X2, etc, the GPU won't become obsolete for another 1.5 years.


Dream on!!!


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Nov 18, 2008)

Cool G5 said:


> ^Still I would prefer to wait



hey bhagwaan....


----------



## toofan (Nov 18, 2008)

Cool G5 said:


> ^Still I would prefer to wait



cracked.


----------



## vish786 (Nov 18, 2008)

RMN said:


> ive seen many members advising others not to go for Quad Core for Gaming rigs.
> i know current games are not designed to support Quads,but in future they will be right?
> so when some ones buys a new rig isn't it better to go for Quads?
> 
> ...



WOW! Phenom x3 in USE & beats Athlon x2(considering high freq) I'm literally shocked. Where did you get this specification ?


----------



## RMN (Nov 18, 2008)

Wiki...
its the same as the official one published.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Nov 18, 2008)

i prefer Quad core coming game like Alan wake they used 4 thread and   UT-3 is using the third thread.i hate nehalem i saw many people wow i7 wat CPU intel launched and about features   like Nehalem is designed to scale to up to 8 cores per chip, each one of those cores has the hardware necessary to execute two threads simultaneously - yep, it's the return of Hyper Threading. the people who purchasing Nehalem buy it then i tell him wat a gr8 CPU the intel made copier machine


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 19, 2008)

^^^

No wonder nehalem gets 2x performance at same clocks or lesser than E8400 in gaming.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 19, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> Dream on!!!


Isn't 8800GTX, a 2 year old card, able to play Far Cry 2 ?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 19, 2008)

^^^ Isn't 7900GTX a 3 (or even more) year old card able to play the same?

Take a look at these:
1) *www.guru3d.com/article/far-cry-2-pc-vga-graphics-performance-review/5
Isn't the 9800 gx2 a recently released card, but still at the bottom?

2) *benchmarkreviews.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=137&Itemid=72&limit=1&limitstart=8 Isn't 8800GTX a powerful but still struggles here?

3) *www.gamespot.com/features/6182806/p-5.html and hey! here even 7900GTX is running the same game!

There is a difference between being able to run a game and actually give the user the full experience.

Games with older engines will definitely run great on even 2 year old cards at low-medium resolutions and low-medium quality.

In the computing world saying that anything will "last" for more than 6 months is not worth believing. When I say "last" I mean that the hardware is able to survive the cutting edge software as on date.


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 20, 2008)

Well, it's no use to spend too much on a rig is what all this tells us. cuz the more u spend, the more u lose.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 20, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> Well, it's no use to spend too much on a rig is what all this tells us. cuz the more u spend, the more u lose.



And thats why I am still satisfied with my old Pentium 4 2.66GHz. Each time I long for an upgrade, I convince myself to wait for the next platform 

Anyway, back to my statement, what ani said is true, but fact remains - quad core is still a more vfm investment in the long run compared to dual core.


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 20, 2008)

Me with my P4 3GHz
1.5GB RAM  

've got 6200TC, wanna change it to 8600GT and get a 450W PSU by nxt year 

Either that, or a new rig.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 20, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> Me with my P4 3GHz
> 1.5GB RAM
> 
> 've got 6200TC, wanna change it to 8600GT and get a 450W PSU by nxt year
> ...



Its better you dont buy anything and get a new rig later as your CPU will be a bottleneck and 8600GT wont be much of a help in graphical stuff as its a low end card now.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 20, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> Me with my P4 3GHz
> 1.5GB RAM
> 
> 've got 6200TC, wanna change it to 8600GT and get a 450W PSU by nxt year
> ...



Lol, if I had that rig, I wouldn't upgrade till another year. The 8600GT upgrade is not required unless you want to game, and overcoming the urge to game hardcore would go a long way into making you the true master of your senses.

BTW, my rig is as follows:

My System Configuration:
Intel Pentium 4 "Prescott" 2.66GHz (no HT)
256MB DDR1 400MHz RAM
Intel D915GLVG Motherboard
Onboard Intel GMA 900 GPU
Onboard RealTek ALC 880 Audio
Seagate 80GB SATA HDD


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 20, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> And thats why I am still satisfied with my old Pentium 4 2.66GHz. Each time I long for an upgrade, I convince myself to wait for the next platform



Me too.
Happy with my P4 2.0 Ghz


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 20, 2008)

^^Here, having P4 3.0Ghz means being a hardcore gamer  .

EDIT :- I have a C2D 2.2Ghz but I have been told by my friends that its no match to P4 3.0Ghz .


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 20, 2008)

ROFL 

Thankfully my n00b friends are updated on latest tech, all credits to me 

Mein nahi hota toh unka kya hota


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 20, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Quad Core is DEFINITELY needed for gaming unless you plan to upgrade your rig just 9 months later.
> * All games from Far Cry 2 will be Quad Core optimised.*
> 
> Some may argue that current games are optimised for Dual Core, but whats the point of playing only current generation games on your rig ?
> ...




Ya i agree with this , my PHENOM X4 is performing good FPS in FARCRY2 

Considering the gaming rigs the *CPU* s are mostly upgradeable within a year ,the upcoming Games are mainly concentrating on the CPU & GPU based optimistic performance !

Even the *4870X2* can not be expected for 2 years as stable optimum card !


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 20, 2008)

^^How is framerate compared to Crysis ?


----------



## toofan (Nov 20, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> BTW, my rig is as follows:
> 
> My System Configuration:
> Intel Pentium 4 "Prescott" 2.66GHz (no HT)
> ...


My rig is faster then you.

Intel Pentium D "Smithfield" 2.8 GHz.
2X512 mb DDR2 RAM
HP-Asterope GL3 Motherboard.
Onboard ATI X200 256MB Graphics.
Onboard Realtek 7.1  Audio
160 Gb hard disk.
Its a compac SR1921 IL model.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 20, 2008)

toofan.is.back said:


> My rig is faster then you.
> 
> Intel Pentium D "Smithfield" 2.8 GHz.
> 2X512 mb DDR2 RAM
> ...


Your rig is mordern enough actually. All you need to do is to get 2GB RAM (add extra two 512 sticks or just add two 1GB sticks - each is quite cheap at Rs. 600) and you have a CPU which is not starved for RAM. For GPU, just get a 9600GT (beyond that I guess the graphics card will be bottlenecked by the CPU), but even a 3K HD3650 will do for this rig.

Doing that, I estimate that your rig would survive without struggling to run an OS with *regular stuff *for atleast 2 to 6 years, especially since Windows 7 is faster than windows vista.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 20, 2008)

Cool G5 said:


> ROFL
> 
> Thankfully my n00b friends are updated on latest tech, all credits to me
> 
> Mein nahi hota toh unka kya hota



I dont waste time in informing them and let them run after the worthless iPhone . Same with my female friends . They drool on the iPod Nano I own lolz. And I wish I had got another PMP like the D2 .


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 20, 2008)

Psychosocial said:


> I dont waste time in informing them and let them run after the worthless iPhone . Same with my female friends . They drool on the iPod Nano I own lolz. And I wish I had got another PMP like the D2 .


I hate to carry this thread offtopic again and again, but to you, I just NEED to say that its because of guys like you that India is still backward. Only sharing of knowledge can help make the country better. Every newbie deserves a chance to become a pro.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 20, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> I hate to carry this thread offtopic again and again, but to you, I just NEED to say that its because of guys like you that India is still backward. Only sharing of knowledge can help make the country better. Every newbie deserves a chance to become a pro.



I help if they ask. You want an example why I dont help others. Let me check my Pidgin logs and get back here. Only yesterday, a school friend was arguing that his G31 IGP is not far from my 8800GT. I tried to convince him a lot that 8800GT is a dedicated GPU, it has its own memory, BIOS, a larger frame buffer than the IGP and it has colossal power compared to G31 IGP but he was not ready to accept it. He just kept saying that NFS Most Wanted runs his and mine, both's PCs so our GPUs have the same power. WTF!

Girls always tell me that iPhone is better than ANY phone. I try to convince by giving genuine reasons like its crap on-screen keyboard, crap 2MP useless cam, the bluetooth handi-cap, etc but they dont understand. 

Boys feel that the higher the RAM on a GPU, the better is and therefore discard my suggestion of buying a 256MB GDDR3 8600GT and buy a 512MB 7300GS.

After all this experiences, I have left arguing with the noobs in my school. Still I help a lot of people here.


----------



## toofan (Nov 20, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Your rig is mordern enough actually. All you need to do is to get 2GB RAM (add extra two 512 sticks or just add two 1GB sticks - each is quite cheap at Rs. 600) and you have a CPU which is not starved for RAM. For GPU, just get a 9600GT (beyond that I guess the graphics card will be bottlenecked by the CPU), but even a 3K HD3650 will do for this rig.
> 
> Doing that, I estimate that your rig would survive without struggling to run an OS with *regular stuff *for atleast 2 to 6 years, especially since Windows 7 is faster than windows vista.


Thanks dear I was thinking dumping that machine and buying a new one. As I love gaming but now never get that much to play. This motherboard is very very limited. it doesn't support C2duos or dual cores, Only 533mz rams although I use 677 mz ram because 533 ones are not available. And have only two slots.

But after ur suggestion I was thinking why to put such money behind something which U can never be.(a hardcore gamer) bec of lac of time.


----------



## RMN (Nov 20, 2008)

@Pshyco

dude we are the victims of the same situation.


----------



## toofan (Nov 20, 2008)

Any one reply to my thread regarding BSOD in the Q&A section. Its still answer less.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 20, 2008)

toofan.is.back said:


> Thanks dear I was thinking dumping that machine and buying a new one. As I love gaming but now never get that much to play. This motherboard is very very limited. it doesn't support C2duos or dual cores, Only 533mz rams although I use 677 mz ram because 533 ones are not available. And have only two slots.
> 
> But after ur suggestion I was thinking why to put such money behind something which U can never be.(a hardcore gamer) bec of lac of time.


Well, if you never get time for gaming, remove 9600GT from propable list. Just stick to some thing cheap which runs ALL games at mid settings at 1024x768 (whats your monitor ?). *lynx-india.com/index.php?productID=2625 is a cheap 9500GT which I suggest you buy since it does exactly what I said above.


----------



## toofan (Nov 20, 2008)

I have an HPw1907. it will need a card which can run games at a 1440x900.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 20, 2008)

^^Lowest option will be a HD4670 if you want mid-range gaming with med settings on that native resolution.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 21, 2008)

Psychosocial said:


> ... *its crap on-screen keyboard*, crap 2MP useless cam, the bluetooth handi-cap, etc


I agree to what you say but not with the bolded part. Not at all! You need to use it to know about the keyboard. It is a bit slow, but surely not crap.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Nov 21, 2008)

main to upgrade karta rahta hu but buy value for money and pay reasonable price.u can use ur CPU more than 1 or 2 year not talking about bottle neck CPU but  after 1.5yr  u needed to upgrade GPU.my next upgrade is ikari mouse waiting for come in stock


----------



## toofan (Nov 21, 2008)

Yes that one post from metal head had given me the gyan of computing. Adhik ki lalasaa mat karo. jitne ki jaroorat hai ushi mein santosh karo.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 21, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> I agree to what you say but not with the bolded part. Not at all! You need to use it to know about the keyboard. It is a bit slow, but surely not crap.



Well still I prefer a physical keyboard. Anyways, no more off-topics now .

I upgrade atleast once a year bcoz I am a gamer .


----------



## choudang (Nov 21, 2008)

keep aside keyboards ... 

guys.. kindly look the below..

P4 2.8 HT... via 845 as 865 is not available with AGP and ddr1
1 GB ram, 256 nvidia 5200FX, 40x3 HDD.
 and with this .. i am able to play HL2 and SC: chaos theory ...

now tell me one thing.. when should i go for update.. what to choose... amd or intel ... if i will spend 30K, again i have to spend same after 1.5 yrs..


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 21, 2008)

I'm the only one(maybe here) using core2quad for gaming. My rigalit geForce 8600gt 256mb ddr3,2.50gb ram,vista ult sp1,intel dg33bu motherboard. Earlier i had a p4 but after upgrading to core2q Q6600 my gaming performance is increased very very much. So go for core2quad. now only a few games are powerful enough to utilize dual core. Think about the future where games will recommend 4core proccessor.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 21, 2008)

^^Lolz you see a big hike bcoz you changed ur CPU from a puny old P4. Now replace the Q6600 with a C2Duo E8400 and see the difference. The C2D performs better at today's game when compared to the Quad .


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 21, 2008)

toofan.is.back said:


> I have an HPw1907. it will need a card which can run games at a 1440x900.


Then get 9600GT for 6K. But if you are happy with 1280x800, then get 9500GT for 3.3K. I don't think there is anything wrong with playing at 1280x800 on a 19" widescreen monitor. It wouldn't look bad. And since you are not a hardcore gamer, 


Psychosocial said:


> ^^Lowest option will be a HD4670 if you want mid-range gaming with med settings on that native resolution.


Better option will be 9500GT or 9600GT, unless you want a low power rig. But considering he has Pentium D, the most power hungry thing ever, you know what I mean...


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 21, 2008)

No, for lower Power, HD4670 is a much better option, HD4650 even better, cuz the performance is same, but price is 0.6k less so is TDP

ANd aftr that comes the mighty and SUPER OCable 9600GT


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 21, 2008)

Psychosocial said:


> ^^Lolz you see a big hike bcoz you changed ur CPU from a puny old P4. Now replace the Q6600 with a C2Duo E8400 and see the difference. The C2D performs better at today's game when compared to the Quad .



GTA 4 ,NFS-UNDERGROUND,FARCRY are fully capable of utilizing the 4 cores ,FARCRY 2  used with 2 cores & 4 cores i see better in 4 cores 

tested system - C2D E8400 for 2 cores & INTEL C2Q 9300 for 4 cores & AMD PHENOM X4 9550 . 

C2Q 9300 superb speed and wonderful FPS  and better gaming for FARCRY 2 , regarding AMD X4 9550 is good moderate not as speed as Q9300 ,but E8400 is equal to AMD X4 9550 but not when comparing the speed of the game and FPS i recommend to CORE2QUAD 9300 and above.


----------



## toofan (Nov 21, 2008)

Price difference between them is enough.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 21, 2008)

^ya lol.


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 21, 2008)

Quite

E8400 @ 8k
X4 9550 @ 8k
Q9300 @ 12k

SOURCE


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Nov 21, 2008)

damngoodman999 said:


> GTA 4 ,NFS-UNDERGROUND,FARCRY are fully capable of utilizing the 4 cores ,FARCRY 2  used with 2 cores & 4 cores i see better in 4 cores
> 
> tested system - C2D E8400 for 2 cores & INTEL C2Q 9300 for 4 cores & AMD PHENOM X4 9550 .
> 
> C2Q 9300 superb speed and wonderful FPS  and better gaming for FARCRY 2 , regarding AMD X4 9550 is good moderate not as speed as Q9300 ,but E8400 is equal to AMD X4 9550 but not when comparing the speed of the game and FPS i recommend to CORE2QUAD 9300 and above.



thanx for letting me knw wat games are c2q compatible (i.e performaing gr8 on 4 cores)..


----------



## vish786 (Nov 21, 2008)

damngoodman999 said:


> GTA 4 ,NFS-*UNDERGROUND*,FARCRY are fully capable of utilizing the 4 cores ,FARCRY 2  used with 2 cores & 4 cores i see better in 4 cores
> 
> tested system - C2D E8400 for 2 cores & INTEL C2Q 9300 for 4 cores & AMD PHENOM X4 9550 .
> 
> C2Q 9300 superb speed and wonderful FPS  and better gaming for FARCRY 2 , regarding AMD X4 9550 is good moderate not as speed as Q9300 ,but E8400 is equal to AMD X4 9550 but not when comparing the speed of the game and FPS i recommend to CORE2QUAD 9300 and above.



undercover ?


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 21, 2008)

Undercover isn't very impressive. And a 2.4Ghz C2D or C2Q will run it perfect.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Nov 22, 2008)

guys plz purchased Quad core  its value for money


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 22, 2008)

Corei7 processor are good performance in game handling , but dont purchase soon wait ! there is an issue of Overheating & performance break in the "NEHALEM" because of lack of motherboard Stable .When using the 4870X2 with the corei7 the system hangs the problem cannot be identified by the hardware test team . its a wonderful  quad processor for gaming but bringing up the lot in to one single proc means should have many issues so dont buy at this time of launch wait for 2 months for complete   *USER REVIEWS.


Now.......   the best buy for Gaming and Multitasking series is Intel core2quad q9550 ( 12MB L2cache,1333 fsb, 2.83Ghz, 45nm )  this processor is still handles with the corei7 almost its a very good future proof series available @ 17k

If u need budget Quad core means u can choose AMD PHENOM X4 9550  (2+2MB L2+L3 cache , 1800Ghz HT , 2.2Ghz , 65nm) this processor can handle Slightly better in games and multitasking , Can be as worthy quad core available @ 7K
*


----------



## MenTaLLyMenTaL (Nov 22, 2008)

How does the CPU affect FPS for games if the GPU does the processing for games?


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 22, 2008)

MenTaLLyMenTaL said:


> How does the CPU affect FPS for games if the GPU does the processing for games?




from last one year that means from 2007 , the games are mostly based on the CPU & GPU based gaming system ,means higher graphical solution needs higher functionality so the processor add up the strain from the GPU giving the right to perform the game without the stuck and more over the multifunction in the games like CRYSIS,ASSASIN CREED , FARCRY @ etc... are some the games mostly take up the bandwidth of the CPU & GPU  . thats what E8400/8500 are performing much better due to their excellent architecture designed to fast access in the Processing bandwidth to the GPU .


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 22, 2008)

MenTaLLyMenTaL said:


> How does the CPU affect FPS for games if the GPU does the processing for games?



Your CPU feeds the grafix card with the data. Higher the frequency, the better. Atleast for the current generation of games.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 22, 2008)

Think about the future if you want to be economic when games will recommend c2q


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 22, 2008)

jojothedragon said:


> Think about the future if you want to be economic when games will recommend c2q



If you only want to think about future than get a Core i7 Extreme.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 22, 2008)

Psychosocial said:


> If you only want to think about future than get a Core i7 Extreme.



corei7 processor are not reviewed fully & it has some heating issue and performance break ,


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 22, 2008)

Well, there isno performance problem AFAIK

And they r fully reviewed.

Check guru3d.com, give it a visit


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 22, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> Well, there isno performance problem AFAIK
> 
> And they r fully reviewed.
> 
> Check guru3d.com, give it a visit




User Reviews / customer reviews are the best & final reviews - truth


----------



## toofan (Nov 22, 2008)

But there are fake reviews also. whom to believe.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 22, 2008)

toofan.is.back said:


> But there are fake reviews also. whom to believe.



Core i7 is in stores since a considerable time now. There are hardly fake reviews. You can trust on sites like guru3d, tomshardware and anandtech.


----------



## toofan (Nov 22, 2008)

These are some reputed name. I will check this i7 thing very soon.


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 22, 2008)

Please do!


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Nov 23, 2008)

toofan.is.back said:


> These are some reputed name. I will check this i7 thing very soon.


i think u suppose to wait for some month bcoz there also overclocking issue *img296.imageshack.us/img296/1862/itphoto10391726540x3601lt2.th.jpg*img296.imageshack.us/images/thpix.gif


----------



## toofan (Nov 23, 2008)

yup.


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 23, 2008)

What, we normal gamers don't OC to 4GHz everyday.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 23, 2008)

Some one said that Core2quad q6600 is overclocked to 3.8Ghz on Air / damn he is stupid i just went to my friend house he is having the same Q6600 proc with MSI P45 PLATINUM mobo , i just overclocked to 3.5 ghz the system is restarting frequently about 2 min , 2min ............


----------



## toofan (Nov 23, 2008)

I don't think that these high end processors need any type of overclocking. They are far far better for the present time software. and if gaming is the concern then the graphic card should be dealt for that.


----------



## kalpik (Nov 23, 2008)

damngoodman999 said:


> Some one said that Core2quad q6600 is overclocked to 3.8Ghz on Air / damn he is stupid i just went to my friend house he is having the same Q6600 proc with MSI P45 PLATINUM mobo , i just overclocked to 3.5 ghz the system is restarting frequently about 2 min , 2min ............


I can OC my Q6600 on MSI P35 Platinum board to 3.5 GHz on air.. No issues


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 23, 2008)

damngoodman999 said:


> Some one said that Core2quad q6600 is overclocked to 3.8Ghz on Air / damn he is stupid i just went to my friend house he is having the same Q6600 proc with MSI P45 PLATINUM mobo , i just overclocked to 3.5 ghz the system is restarting frequently about 2 min , 2min ............



Go to the official overclocking thread on this forum. People are posting CPU-z pics to prove their OC's. No-one is a retard here. That proccy can easily reach that level.



toofan.is.back said:


> I don't think that these high end processors need any type of overclocking. They are far far better for the present time software. and if gaming is the concern then the graphic card should be dealt for that.



Crysis, Far Cry 2, Fallout 3, etc are as CPU dependent as GPU. And all CPUs can be an should be OC'd to utilise the full potential.

BTW, dont tell me that you never heard of multimedia/rendering, animation and such heavy tasks coz you are saying _*"I don't think that these high end processors need any type of overclocking. They are far far better for the present time software."*_


----------



## toofan (Nov 23, 2008)

kalpik said:


> I can OC my Q6600 on MSI P35 Platinum board to 3.5 GHz on air.. No issues


Kalpic can you tell us for what application  you need to OC ur processor.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 23, 2008)

toofan.is.back said:


> Kalpic can you tell us for what application  you need to OC ur processor.



Why don't you accept the truth ? There are more than thousand apps which stil lag on current generation CPUs... rendering/multimedia/animation, etc are a few examples. If you havent seen any apps. like that does not mean there aint any.



toofan.is.back said:


> Kalpic can you tell us for what application  you need to OC ur processor.



QX9770 looks like a P1 in front of NASA Super PCs... ask them why they need such power.


----------



## toofan (Nov 23, 2008)

Acc to me Over clocking should be done with the old generation processors or lower end processors which really need them like my Pentium D . If I think of overclocking then it has some sense. But over clocking a latest quad processor lime Q9550/9450 will only shorten his life.

Overclock these quad cores  after 2 to 4 years when you really need that much power.

You mean NASA is using Q X9770 and had overclocked it to that extent. very funny.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 23, 2008)

^I didn't mean that. You need to read my message again. I never said that. I said that a QX9770 looks like a P1 in front of NASA's super comps. so you need to go and ask them, what do they do with soo much powerful PCs.

BTW, leave it. You dont accept things as they are.


----------



## nish_higher (Nov 23, 2008)

damngoodman999 said:


> Some one said that Core2quad q6600 is overclocked to 3.8Ghz on Air / damn he is stupid i just went to my friend house he is having the same Q6600 proc with MSI P45 PLATINUM mobo , i just overclocked to 3.5 ghz the system is restarting frequently about 2 min , 2min ............


3.5ghz + on air without a custom cooler should never be done with a Q6600 for 24/7 usage.3.8ghz--why not possible ? people oc'd it on a X38,P35 mobos.i did on a 680i sli+TRU90.ocing varies chip to chip as well.someone i know did 4ghz + (i think Darklord also did that) ..so its teh board thats causing bsods-maybe incorrect voltages.
-----------------------------
Quad core for gaming-pretty much suitable.its true that Q6600 might require OC to 3.2ghz before you can enjoy some good gaming performance comparable to an E8400.this is true for Crysis,at least.all other games run pretty fine.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 23, 2008)

vish786 said:


> WOW! Phenom x3 in USE & beats Athlon x2(considering high freq) I'm literally shocked. Where did you get this specification ?



so the Core 2 Duo has came to an End ???? so the games are ready to come for Quads !!!!



nish_higher said:


> 3.5ghz + on air without a custom cooler should never be done with a Q6600 for 24/7 usage.3.8ghz--why not possible ? people oc'd it on a X38,P35 mobos.i did on a 680i sli+TRU90.ocing varies chip to chip as well.someone i know did 4ghz + (i think Darklord also did that) ..so its teh board thats causing bsods-maybe incorrect voltages.
> -----------------------------
> Quad core for gaming-pretty much suitable.its true that Q6600 might require OC to 3.2ghz before you can enjoy some good gaming performance comparable to an E8400.this is true for Crysis,at least.all other games run pretty fine.




4Ghz for Q6600 on stock cooler/AIR , oh that very great if that is happening means may the processor is counting the life ......

*Q6600 is 65nm *how could u overclock to 4Ghz , the *E 8500 45nm* to 8ghz  ???  this is great i gonna try with newly bought [OCZ - VENDETTA cpu cooler ] for Q6600 to 4 ghz !!!!Tom will be my hottest day which i am going to use my cabinet as *frying pan*


----------



## nish_higher (Nov 23, 2008)

U have to read a post properly before making a comment like that.Where did i say stock cooler in above post? And if i were to oc it on stock cooler,i won't go beyond 3.2ghz.


*www.techenclave.com/market/q6600-g0-stepping-unused-hsf-119531.html

If u can see,its this particular processor.

Google for q6600 benches and u will find many with 3.8ghz and a lil more on air.

And you CANNOT relate die size to max overclocking or fsb wall.except for the fact that 65nm 's heat more so they oc less or u can't oc much.good luck taking e8400 to 8ghz. 


Peace


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 23, 2008)

^lol 8GHz.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Nov 24, 2008)

Q6600 on normal heat sink 3 to 3.2 sustained.Good heat sink 3.2 to 3.6 sustained.


----------



## dvijaydev46 (Nov 24, 2008)

If you are going to get CF 4870 or 4870X2 and the like from nvidia, a dual and quad core cpu will not make much of a difference because there is not going to be any processor bottleneck. a 3.5 ghz dual core cpu and 2.6 ghz quad will not mostly show any difference in FPS if you are going to use a card like 9600gt or 9800gt. Get a quad core CPU and overclock it to 3 ghz. That will suffice for any mid range GPU. The bonus is you can convert video files and compress files much faster with quad core cpu.


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 26, 2008)

^^dude, get facts right, aftr seeing nehalem benchies, I became sure that processor was the only thing holding beasts like the HD4870X2 back


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 26, 2008)

Some reviews says  that corei7 is producing lot of heat on LOAD


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Nov 27, 2008)

there is lot of issue  with nehalem


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 27, 2008)

Compressing files quicker is the fact man i'm the witness.


----------



## dvijaydev46 (Nov 27, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> ^^dude, get facts right, aftr seeing nehalem benchies, I became sure that processor was the only thing holding beasts like the HD4870X2 back



Dude check what i said correctly. I've also mentioned a 3.5 ghz dual core cpu and 2.6 ghz quad will not mostly show any difference in FPS if you are going to use a card like 9600gt or 9800gt.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 27, 2008)

NIGHTMARE said:


> there is lot of issue  with nehalem




ya there are some issues " heat & OCing"


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 27, 2008)

dvijaydev46 said:


> Dude check what i said correctly. I've also mentioned a 3.5 ghz dual core cpu and 2.6 ghz quad will not mostly show any difference in FPS if you are going to use a card like 9600gt or 9800gt.



There again, these cards cannot be used for high end gfx and high resoultions, and below 1920x1200, the games are more CPU dependent, and a faster DualCore WINS HANDS ON


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 28, 2008)

^^Thats because current gen games are Dual Core optimised. I repeat my previous statement:

Would you like to experience current stuff at full glory and notice lags in future, or experience current stuff with lesser glory but stay future proof ?

Anyway, today, the fastest Quad Core is much faster than the fastest dual core.


----------



## toofan (Nov 28, 2008)

Just in few months everything will be clear.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 28, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> ^^Thats because current gen games are Dual Core optimised. I repeat my previous statement:
> 
> Would you like to experience current stuff at full glory and notice lags in future, or experience current stuff with lesser glory but stay future proof ?
> 
> Anyway, today, the fastest Quad Core is much faster than the fastest dual core.



+1.. and ya, a Q6600 coupled with HD4850 runs almost anything @max except Crysis and Warhead.... so its pretty much fine IMO. I also vote in the favour of Quads now.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 28, 2008)

Psychosocial said:


> +1.. and ya, a Q6600 coupled with HD4850 runs almost anything @max except Crysis and Warhead.... so its pretty much fine IMO. I also vote in the favour of Quads now.


And I suppose adding 2K for a good air cooler to push Q6600 to 3.2GHz or (better) Q8200 to 3.6GHz(must be able to go higher) to play crysis at max shouldn't hurt most wallets that badly.


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 28, 2008)

I have no queries wid that, jus think Q6600 is:
OLD
OUTDATED
NO LONGER "TOO" GOOD


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 28, 2008)

^Just giving an example dude... I know its old. Q8200 is the minimum if u wanna buy a Quad today.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 28, 2008)

Psychosocial said:


> ^Just giving an example dude... I know its old. Q8200 is the minimum if u wanna buy a Quad today.





comp@ddict said:


> I have no queries wid that, jus think Q6600 is:
> OLD
> OUTDATED
> NO LONGER "TOO" GOOD


Fully agree. Buying Q6600 instead of buying Q8200 is, IMO, similar to buying Athlon X2 4xxx+ series CPUs instead of Pentium Dual Core CPUs, taken from a pre 2008 context (because now situation is changing). Q6600 has higher clock and double cache compared to Q8200, but when it comes to max performance, its much much higher with a humble overclock.


----------



## dvijaydev46 (Nov 28, 2008)

I think it's not the correct time to purchase a processor given the introduction of new processors in a few months. And especially when we get some surprising news from AMD. If we are going to spend like 10000 why not wait for a few more months so that Phenom II becomes mainstream? It looks like Deneb's not going to cost too much and there is certainly going to be further price cuts among the two vendors. So cheaper quad core will make it affordable and the result will be more adaptation and certainly in 6-8 months many software makers will optimise their products for multi cores.


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 29, 2008)

^^^^Absolutely, and especially when INTEL plans to launch E7500, Q9xxx and all with the Quad's having ONLY 65W TDP


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Nov 30, 2008)

i have down clock my  C2D E6600 to 1.80 Ghz runs NFS:Undercover
 1280 X 1024 with high setting in Vista Ultimate 64 bit its RUNS FINE.I can run any game  in my rig very easily.So the people who have not enough knowledge  about CPU so plz stop writing sh*t here now.I hate Aanand tech this man only write  always on favour of INTEL if intel launched any garbage technology  they promoted all bundle thing.take a case of penryn only 5% boost from C2D CPU only bcoz  of Process  Technology only intel do 1 thing very good is Marketing.I have long list oF these things.

For game u needed average CPU and powerful GPU for playing game on high setting.compromise with CPU but not with GPU 


AMD is coming with new CPU  range 

1-Phenom II X4 900 series
8MB cache 

2-Phenom II X4 800
6MB cache

3-Phenom II X3 700
7.5 Cache 

4-Athlon X4 600
2Mb cache


AMD will introduce the 45nm quad-core Deneb processor at CES 2008 on January 8, 2009. These processors will be branded as Phenom II and the chips have a new naming scheme that looks suspiciously like the one Intel is using for its new Core i7 processors.


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 30, 2008)

But these will be DDR2 memory controllers edition, DDR3 will come 3 months after that.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 30, 2008)

^^Not really. AMD is going to launch AM2+ only DDR2 version mid/low end CPUs first, along with high end AM3 DDR3 CPUs. Mid range AM3 come later.

And yeah, AMD's new naming scheme is NOT like nehalem. Nehalem removed a digit (4digit to 3digit) and AMD added one (from 4digit to 5digit).

This Phenom2 amuses me. Its almost like AMD agreeing that their best Phenoms only competed with Core, and These Phenom2 are for competing with Core2, while nehalem shall remain untouched.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 30, 2008)

Phenom II is both the DDR 2 and DDR3 controller , everything is AM2+ socket 

AMD fans will be more happy that they need to change only the processor , AMD is good in understanding people

DENEB is also the AM2+ socket , if DENEB doesn't beat the corei7 proc also no probs at all , AMD is giving the price performance 

Spending $600-$700 for the corei7 processor and motherboard is sh!t ,


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 30, 2008)

^^wrong you are. Some Denebs will be launched exclusively for AM2+ and won't support DDR2. Thats only in the begining, and AMD says its because DDR3 prices and AM3 prices need to stabilise for budget concious customers to consider it.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 30, 2008)

I heared DENEBS are both DDR2 & DDR3 controller    ?????

Phenom II 900 is AM2+ socket and DDR2 controller - its a midrange CPU is it right   ????


tell me if i am wrong ???


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 30, 2008)

Well, Deneb can fit in both AM2+ (DDR2) and AM3 (DDR3) sockets. But AMD is launching some denebs which are without DDR3 controller exclusively for DDR2 boards. Must be another marketing gimmick I guess. Perhaps it will make people buy it in their cheap 780G boards but they will be tempted to upgrade a year or two later not just the CPU but the whole setup.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 30, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Well, Deneb can fit in both AM2+ (DDR2) and AM3 (DDR3) sockets. But AMD is launching some denebs which are without DDR3 controller exclusively for DDR2 boards. Must be another marketing gimmick I guess. Perhaps it will make people buy it in their cheap 780G boards but they will be tempted to upgrade a year or two later not just the CPU but the whole setup.




Did u heard of PHENOM II X900 processor ???

which comes with 8MB L2cache !! can u tell me about this ?? it is going to launch in jan09


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 30, 2008)

^^Phenom2 high end will all obviously be AM3. Wikipedia can help you.
And information is always subject to change, for example, AMD dropped the riddiculous 2xxxx naming system idea.
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_future_AMD_Phenom_microprocessors

And yeah, read this too *www.anandtech.com/cpuchipsets/showdoc.aspx?i=3457&p=2

Anyway, The Phenom for AM2 will be called Athlon X4. Nice name IMO. No L3 cache.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Dec 1, 2008)

guys i m using intel but i m fan of AMD this company always launched every product is value for for money for customer dealer r having low margin in AMD item but in the case of INTEL  they give long margin and push dealer to don't occupy any AMD products in ur stocks.When intel launched any new high end CPU then send for testing to any one like anandtech or tomshardware or many of them INTEL never take back the CPU,RAM,MOB, from him just leave it i know lot of things they doing.  correct me if i m wrong


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 1, 2008)

@ nightmare 

i ll accept u !! cause i already told 2 weeks before that in my place all the VENDORS are pushing me to buy INTEL , when i told i need AMD they hesitate to ask the distributor after only i heared the same LOW MARGIN for the DISTRIBUTOR so no one is going for the  AMD . 

i asked this processor"AMD PHENOM X4 9550" only i need the VENDOR gave with hesitation and he told u ll get problem on buying this proccy

See i never used AMD before i was using INTEL about for 5 years of 3 computers

1) INTEL PENTIUM 4 2.2ghz => this one is great at that time nice in basic games even i played farcry @ medium using 64MB gfx card

2) INTEL DUAL CORE 3.44ghz => this processor is really a SH!T , gives no speed in games even i used 7600GT for "BATTLEFIELD 2" 

3)finally INTEL CORE2DUO E4400 =>Non sense CPU i would recommend any not to buy this SH!T for gaming and anything damn it , i sold it with in 2 months

Then my friend told about changing the cpu , by the time i never heard about AMD performance , so i decided to spend atleast 5K - 6K for AMD CPU , so i bought AMD PHENOM X4 9550 @ 7K and cheap motherboard of 780i chipset/ really with the on board GFX and with CPU power i played "CRYSIS" medium @ 1024 X 768 getting 28 FPS 

*SURE i am not an AMD fan but , i am happy with my PHENOM 9550  *, 

IN EUROPE , AMD proccy sold 78% more than INTEL in 2005-2008

In America everyone still trust on AMD , cause Phenom is first mistake over gaming computer so , they are waiting for the Phenom 2


*Every one still remember AMD ATHLON  breaks the INTEL pentium 4 in GRAPHICAL and GAMING needs *, where INTEL succeeded in core2duo

I too trust in phenom2 over the gaming needs ???


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 1, 2008)

AMD can at the maximum make their Phenom II CPUs highly overclockable at low voltages and ensure that they beat atleast Core2. Because Deneb is just a die shrink of Agnea.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 1, 2008)

^^ u r comparing the processor of "8MB L3 cache + 4MB L2 cache (45nm) DENEB processor"  with the Core2Duo ???

Phenom II architecture is far more better than Core2Duo in all platform , u can compare with the Core2quad over Q9300 & above 

See u underestimated the AMD X4 because the processor "PHENOM" is already a failure before they launch due to their TLB issues , then they only cleared the TLB issues then released as "PHENOM 9X5X" series thats all AMD dint put much interest on Phenom 1

Core2Duo E8500 => 128MB L1 cache + 6MB L2 cache of 3.16Ghz with 45nm
Phenom II 900 => 512MB L1 cache + 4MB L2 cache + 8MB L3 cache of 3Ghz with 45nm

see , have some patience when comparing the processors !!!


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 1, 2008)

Whatever you AMD fanbois (not pointing towards anyone but whoever is one.) brag about, right now, Intel is the best, it is ruling the market and it sold a LOT more than AMD. I aint against AMD but if you are a fan of a company, dont drag it over here. Be neutral over here. You gotta accept the truth.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 1, 2008)

*i am not an AMD fan boy* , this thread is about "PHENOM II" i mean Quad core. i am talking about that dude

I truly accept that Intel is good now , but i guess AMD will be matching Intels performance soon .

I dont mind whether INTEL or AMD is gona make out in 2009 but i need the "quad core to be best in playing the Upcoming games " it may be INTEL or AMD i will upgrade in JUNE/09 , INTEL or AMD proccy runs the game "FEAR 2" @ getting high FPS

cheers - the News reviewed that "FEAR 2" is a game like crysis based on the CPU & GPU


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 1, 2008)

damngoodman999 said:


> ^^ u r comparing the processor of "8MB L3 cache + 4MB L2 cache (45nm) DENEB processor"  with the Core2Duo ???


I said Core2, not Core2Duo. Core2 is an architecture, like Phenom2.



> Phenom II architecture is far more better than Core2Duo in all platform , u can compare with the Core2quad over Q9300 & above


Lolz, Q9300 is supposed to be the second weakest Core2 quad core CPU of Intel.



> See u underestimated the AMD X4 because the processor "PHENOM" is already a failure before they launch due to their TLB issues , then they only cleared the TLB issues then released as "PHENOM 9X5X" series thats all AMD dint put much interest on Phenom 1


No comments.



> Core2Duo E8500 => *128MB L1 cache* + 6MB L2 cache of 3.16Ghz with 45nm
> Phenom II 900 => *512MB L1 cache* + 4MB L2 cache + 8MB L3 cache of 3Ghz with 45nm


*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif


> see , have some patience when comparing the processors !!!


I see. You read digit ? Well, I don't want to do much talking, but please go to the CPU shootout of November. Very entertaining results for you. Comparison of Q8200 w/4mb L2 cache at clock of 2.33GHz vs Phenom X4 9850BE at 2.5GHz.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 1, 2008)

Cool i dont want to argue!!!


----------



## toofan (Dec 1, 2008)

AMD Phenom x4 9650:/Intel Core 2 Q8200
*pc mark05*: 6533/7540
*3D Mark2006*:3358/3791
*Maya 8.0:* 41sec/21sec
*UT3: *101/142
*Dhoom2: *177.8/209.9
*COH:* 243.9/285.8
*Price:* 7600/10785
*title:* Editor's Pick/ Best Buy

These are the comparisons form Digit shootout past month.
Now which is better Editor's Pick or Best Buy.


----------



## SenthilAnandh (Dec 1, 2008)

toofan.is.back said:


> AMD Phenom x4 9650:/Intel Core 2 Q8200
> *pc mark05*: 6533/7540
> *3D Mark2006*:3358/3791
> *Maya 8.0:* 41sec/21sec
> ...


 
*AMD Phenom x4 9650. It should be the best buy. *For a price range of 7K there is no intel quad. At a price range of 9.5K Phenom X4 9950 will beat intel quad Q6600 which is also 9.5k. I am saying in price wise comparison, please dont say Q6600 is old. Please do all your comparisons price wise which is more suitable for India.

Intel - For those who are called as enthusiast (or who has more money to spend  ) 
Amd - For all mainstream people and mid-range gamers segment. (More suitable for India)

But in India vendors who know nothing about cpu and who cares nothing about professional ethics and about giving best to a mid-range consumer will push only Intel as this is more money for them. 

Amd fails in only one thing - *MARKETING.*


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 1, 2008)

damngoodman999 said:


> Cool i dont want to argue!!!



Coz you dont have enough points to defend your fanboyism.



MetalheadGautham said:


> *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif



Ya... 512MB cache


----------



## vish786 (Dec 1, 2008)

toofan.is.back said:


> AMD Phenom x4 9650:/Intel Core 2 Q8200
> *pc mark05*: 6533/7540
> *3D Mark2006*:3358/3791
> *Maya 8.0:* 41sec/21sec
> ...



thanks for writing it down.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 1, 2008)

Psychosocial said:


> Coz you dont have enough points to defend your fanboyism.



If we talk it goes goes and going on we can talk . see why i am talking on the side of AMD means if everyone says INTEL is best there will not be any conversation so i just pick up the side for while thats all .

"AMD" is not my dad's company or else neighbor !!! 

See once again i tell u *" I AM NOT A AMD FANBOY"*


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 1, 2008)

^Yup. You are smart. Leave it. No flame wars!


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Dec 2, 2008)

wait for my exams over on 20 dec then write the history of intel then talk with me INTEL lover just wait when  my paper  r finished.i m loving it


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 2, 2008)

SenthilAnandh said:


> *AMD Phenom x4 9650. It should be the best buy. *For a price range of 7K there is no intel quad. At a price range of 9.5K Phenom X4 9950 will beat intel quad Q6600 which is also 9.5k. I am saying in price wise comparison, please dont say Q6600 is old. Please do all your comparisons price wise which is more suitable for India.


It was Phenom X4 9550, not 9650. And yeah, it got editors pick because it had no competition at all, and was the cheapest quad core. I agree with that. But does AMD have a Q9300 competitor ?  Q9650 competitor ? 



> Intel - For those who are called as enthusiast (or who has more money to spend  )
> Amd - For all mainstream people and mid-range gamers segment. (More suitable for India)


Wrong. Core2Quad Q8200 is cheaper than Phenom X4 9950BE, but overclocks much higher, though default performance is slightly lesser. Its for people with some brains.


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 2, 2008)

QX9770 ? i7 Extreme 965 ? When it comes to performance Intel is ruling at the moment.


----------



## toofan (Dec 2, 2008)

I hope everyone wants to buy the best performer in there budget range and for this even he raises it to some extent. Performance is of much value then the value of performance.
Presently Intel rocks. Amd rocks in their gfx cards.


----------



## dvijaydev46 (Dec 2, 2008)

If AMD is able to bring out a processor that challenges intel's offerings, it's not only going to help the "fanboys", but also everyone. Is there anyone who doesn't like price cuts from both sides?

It is true that Intel has performance edge over AMD now. But why don't we wish AMD to be more competitive?


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 2, 2008)

I think AMD cant make their competition , AMD is giving the "price for the Performance"
AMD processor is very less now, but from INTEL's corei7 is really a good price for its performance . My vendor told me COREi7 920 is priced @ 12k approx.

Should AMD reduce the DENEBS very very less .


----------



## dvijaydev46 (Dec 2, 2008)

If AMD is able to bring out a processor that challenges intel's offerings, it's not only going to help the "fanboys", but also everyone. Is there anyone who doesn't like price cuts from both sides?

It is true that Intel has performance edge over AMD now. But why don't we wish AMD to be more competitive?


----------



## amitash (Dec 2, 2008)

> It was Phenom X4 9550, not 9650. And yeah, it got editors pick because it had no competition at all, and was the cheapest quad core. I agree with that. But does AMD have a Q9300 competitor ?  Q9650 competitor ?



AFAIK the same things gonna happen when deneb comes out...AMD will give competition to the c2Qs and probably beat them but core i7s? I think not.


----------



## toofan (Dec 3, 2008)

It Seems Amd Is Lagging Behind By 2 Gens


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 3, 2008)

^^You came to know that today ? LOL!

I know, you just wanted post and spam around.


----------



## toofan (Dec 3, 2008)

Psychosocial said:


> ^^You came to know that today ? LOL!


Ya you are right.

I m doing this but just inspired by you as you tends to do the same when you just joined.


----------



## amitash (Dec 3, 2008)

actually speaking they are lagging behind by 1 gen, the 45nm phenom 2s are coming in a month so i wouldnt call that lagging


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 3, 2008)

toofan.is.back said:


> Ya you are right.
> 
> I m doing this but just inspired by you as you tends to do the same when you just joined.



Duh! Leave it. You are around twice my age!

@amitash

Yup, and I hope they cope up back as with more competition, there will be better products.


----------



## amitash (Dec 3, 2008)

^dont forget lower prices...


----------

